# On One Scandal SS - Finished(ish)



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

As many of you will have scene from several of my posts I have been building a Weight Weenie SS around an One One Scandal, and today she is done!

I still need to get two cable shortening kits for the bakes as Formula crimp the stock ends so you have to buy them (gits).

I have ordered a Gold 2 piece cog and a gold front Ring from ISAR so there are some temp bits on which are probably 35g heavier than the ISAR parts to get me moving.

She is about 0.5 lb Heavier than originally calculated due to manufacturers' lying about their part weights, still she is the lightest bike I have ever picked up let alone owned!!

I have been riding my FS Kona Coilair (magic link) locked out in one gear for the last few month and even lugging that 36lb monster about I fell in love with the simplicity of SSing, it really is like running in many ways. So going to the scandal is going to drop almost 20lb!

I will be breaking her in tomorrow and expect returning to a true rigid is going to beat me up a bit but I am so excited about hitting the climbs on my normal trails on such a nimble bike.

I don't think anything on the bike is a compromise strength wise as it is only going to be used for general riding and my Saturday 30-40 mile rides.

I hope you like her :thumbsup: 

Cheers Steve

Build list

Part Make Weight
Skewer Kcnc Quick Release Wheel Skewers - Gold MTB 45
wheels Hope Pro2 Gold single speed	
wheels Hope Pro2 Gold front	
wheels Sun Ringle EQ21 Welded Rim	
wheels DT Swiss Revolution Stainless DB Spokes	
wheels Nipples Gold aluminium 1606
frame On-One Scandal - Slotted 16" 26er 1516
Chain tug Custom Tensioner - Gold 12
fork White Brothers Rock Solid Carbon Fork 777
headset Hope Gold 115
stem KCNC SC Wing Scandium Stem 84
Spacers Brand-X Spacer Pack Alloy 5 x 5mm (use 3) black 15
handle bar RaceFace Next XC SL Carbon Low Riser Bars 2008 159
F Brake Formula Oro K18 Front 180mm 243
R Brake Formula Oro K18 rear 160mm 255
Adapter rear 140 mm Shimano 22
Rotor Bolts	12 rotor bolts 22
Caliper Bolts	6 mounting bolts 6.5 39
Rotor	Hope Pro Lightweight Floating Rotor 77
Rotor	Hope Pro Lightweight Floating Rotor 66
Seat post KCNC Ti Pro Scandium Seat Post 135
Saddle Selle Italia SLR 149
Chainset KCNC K-type XC1 (2009) cranks 345
KCNC Bottom Bracket 203
KCNC Middle Ring 40
KCNC Crank Bolts 27
Chainring Bolts	KCNC Alloy Chainring Bolts - Short - Single Ring - Gold x4 6
Peddles Crank Brothers Egg Beater Titanium 233
Chain SRAM pc890 8 speed chain 96 links 250
Lock Ring Token Gold Shimano 12t 7
sprocket 18t Gusset 1ER Sprocket 53
grips Kona Racelight Grips 21
Seat clamp	KCNC SC11 MTB Seat Clamp 31.8mm ld 12
tyres Schwalbe Rocket Ron 26 Triple nano 810
Rim Tape Maxxis Fly Weight 14
Rim Tape Maxxis Fly Weight 16
tubes Maxxis Fly Weight Tube 93
tubes Maxxis Fly Weight Tube 91
7558g
16.63lb


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice bike. I want to do something similar except with a Ti frame. What does that frame weigh?


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

Cheers 

The Frame is1516g (3.3lbs) and for £199 it is a bargain

Just taken her for a shake down around the block and the power transfer is just instant with the lack of squishy bits and the low rotational mass of the wheels / tyres


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

looks awesome, nice job Steve!


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

For the record, I was planning out a Black with Gold build, because I had not seen one yet. Now you have ruined it 

So, you don't mind the clackity clack of the Hope hub?


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice build. Makes me feel dangerously moody.


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> For the record, I was planning out a Black with Gold build, because I had not seen one yet. Now you have ruined it
> 
> So, you don't mind the clackity clack of the Hope hub?


My Coilair has Chris King hubs so I am used to "Interesting" rear hub noises 

Whilst I would love to claim originality on the whole Black Gold thing but I blatantly got the horn from Nspace's bike so pilfered the look. I have a feeling that even Nspace may not be the first either....

Go for it join the gang


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

badass


----------



## kwill84 (Oct 22, 2009)

very nice! great job on the build, it looks like a fun ride!!


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

That is a good looking rig!


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

Pretty, I had no idea the scandals were that light. I love my Inbred.


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

Damn! Very nice. Makes my new 29er look like a tank at close to 23lbs. That thing is going to fly :eekster:


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

Jwind said:


> Pretty, I had no idea the scandals were that light. I love my Inbred.


absolutely...the Scandal is basically a turbocharged Inbred as its a seriously fast bike in all regards (geo, weight, etc). Its entirely badazz IMHO, though so too is the Inbred (which i also have). In 29er flavor its a ~2 lb difference for frame


----------



## OneOnOne (May 16, 2005)

*****in'! not much else to say. Post up some "dirty" shots so we'll know that you actually ride that beauty.


----------



## Surlyninja (Sep 16, 2009)

That is one "spare-no-expense" beautiful bit of rolling sweetness! Con Grats!


----------



## playdead (Apr 17, 2009)

16.3 lbs... wow. that thing must whip


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

Some Dirty pics as requested.

It was so odd riding something so light, I almost stacked on the road going to the trial when I gave the first hand signal as the front end is sooo light I wasn't ready for the change in weight lifting my hand of to have such an effect.

Although she is running the same ratio as my sudo FS SS she almost feels undergeared as the instant power transfer and light weight males use of everything you put in into the pedals. On the flats and slight inclines she accelerates to the point of spinning out so easily.

I was very pleased that despite coming from a FS the ride was far more compliant than I was expecting, the old tricks cam back out of nowhere like lifting your body weight slightly with a pedal stroke to lift over a bump or root etc. In all honesty I really didn't notice she was rigid from a comfort point of view, some of the rockier descents required a slower pace to enable better lines to be taken.

The bike performed almost flawlessly with only my front Oro getting a bit sticky and not returning fully but that really was it.

The silence of a SS is more noticeable than I thought it would be as well.

The weather for my rid was awful, strong wind thick fog/mist and torrential rain, to say I was wet was an understatement. The Rocket Rons dug deep in the mud and did me proud, only on the chalk trials which you can hardly even walk on did they struggle (my 2.4 Advantage on my FS fail on those trials to). On the way home I was hit by a nice side wind gust that put me into the edge of a rut on the chalk and I low sided and carried on down the hill on my butt for a fair old distance. I had to laugh as I had trouble standing up it was so slippery. No damage done though

All in all I love her, crazy light awesome power transfer, comfortable(for a rigid) Iand on my normal 30 miler I knocked almost 45mins off when I ride my 36lb FS!!

Anyway pictures! (don't wory she is all clean again now)


----------



## David9999999 (Sep 14, 2008)

Beautiful bike! Glad to see it gets ridden hard.. :thumbsup:


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. Looks titties. And the tensioner was sold by an MTBR member, right? I saw his posts a while back when he was talking about millin' custom tensioners with built in bottle openers but some customers having breakage problems? Looks like they were solved with stronger aluminum? And no one can lay "first" on color concepts. everything has been done before.


----------



## bryan_d (Mar 16, 2009)

roybatty666 said:


> ...(don't wory she is all clean again now)


I actually prefer the dirty pics over the "glamor-shots" with no sense of surrounding. 

Awesome build there, and reading your posts I can see you are having a blast. That is all that matters.

Have fun.

Bryan d


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

Yup that is an ISuckAtRiding tensioner, as far as I am aware mine is a first gen one but only one person broke a tensioner (and he must have legs like atlas) so I have every faith in it and would recommend Dan's bits to anyone, besides my QR should be doing 99% of the work

Thanks for kind words


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Oct 25, 2009)

What part of the planet are you riding, geographically speaking? Looks *****in!


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

I am on the south coast of England, there is a long 100 mile ridge of chalk downland (series of rolling hills) that runs parallel to the coast about 5 miles inland. Most of it is Trust land that is open to the public and the rest farm land but their is a right to roam law for hikers and the rest of us get the many bridle ways.

Ther eis lots of varied terrain but mainly chalk and lots of flint lose rocks, oh and lots of sheep so tons of sheep poo

Good site showing directions along the main Trail, from Amberly to Devils **** is where I go

As you can see from my pictures it gets lots of Mist from the coast and the wind comes in from the sea up the many valleys abd over the top of the downs so you get a battering. No restrictions on use and very little if any errosion on the hard chalk and flint bedrock.

When it is nice though it is very nice though

The pic of my bike is taken going around the outside of Cissbury Ring Iron Age hill fort (through the trees top left of the picture below)


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Oct 25, 2009)

Beautiful area, simply outstanding. Great looking bike also!:thumbsup:


----------



## Surlyninja (Sep 16, 2009)

Glad to hear the ride went good. 

And yes you will have to watch taking the hand off the bar on the lighter bikes, they react quite differently than the heavier more planted rides. My bike caught a tree the other day as I was reaching for a drink and threw me straight onto my left shoulder. You have to laugh at silly crap like that!!


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Just want to post on this thread so I can look up some of the components later. Nice bike, bet its just a rocket.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

illnacord said:


> Thanks for sharing. Looks titties. And the tensioner was sold by an MTBR member, right? I saw his posts a while back when he was talking about millin' custom tensioners with built in bottle openers but some customers having breakage problems? Looks like they were solved with stronger aluminum? And no one can lay "first" on color concepts. everything has been done before.


I had 2 sets bend out of a bunch, and it was more of an issue of having the screw all the way in so it had a bit of leverage on the tensioner. I beefed them up a little and i am now offering 2 sizes, a long and a short which has solved the issue. I have warrantied any that failed and replaced them with the newer revision.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

roybatty666 said:


> I am on the south coast of England, there is a long 100 mile ridge of chalk downland (series of rolling hills) that runs parallel to the coast about 5 miles inland. Most of it is Trust land that is open to the public and the rest farm land but their is a right to roam law for hikers and the rest of us get the many bridle ways.
> 
> Ther eis lots of varied terrain but mainly chalk and lots of flint lose rocks, oh and lots of sheep so tons of sheep poo
> 
> ...


Man, i really want to get out there and ride sometime!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

How did I miss this thread until now? Awesome bike... absolutely stunning. Way to freakin' GO.

--Sparty


----------



## TheGenTwo (Oct 23, 2009)

Very nice and light bike. However, it seems that On-One do not have any vbrake comp frames...


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Wonderful bike, and very atmospheric pictures from the Downs... Keep 'em coming!


----------



## nOOby (Jul 20, 2007)

where can I get a medium frame in the states?


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Man, i really want to get out there and ride sometime!


I can only offer an inflatable bed in the front room with a mad 18 month old jumping on your head in the morning!

As for getting a On-One in the states there was an importer but I believe the guys at On-one do ship internationally, give them an email as they are a friendly bunch

I will grab some more pictures on my ride at the weekend as the trial is so varied and the autumn leaves look really pretty down by one of the rivers

Thanks again for all the :thumbsup: I am really chuffed how she rides and looks so it is nice to hear the same views from other people


----------



## dirtydoug (Nov 19, 2006)

I ordered mine before this posted. They seem to be disappearing and I'm sure this thread is helping some. I think I got one of the last 5 brg 29er Larges thru Dave at Redstone Cyclery.
Great bike roybatty- been looking at this thread a lot while waiting for the frame to arrive.


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

dirtydoug said:


> I ordered mine before this posted. They seem to be disappearing and I'm sure this thread is helping some. I think I got one of the last 5 brg 29er Larges thru Dave at Redstone Cyclery.
> Great bike roybatty- been looking at this thread a lot while waiting for the frame to arrive.


You won't be disappointed

If your going to run a 140mm rear disc you need may need to file down the outside of the sliding rotor mount if your wheel is sitting towards the middle of the dropout

I don't have many more pictures, I will take some more this week to keep you going 

I begrudgingly paid £40 on a Formula bleed kit and 2 sets of ends so I can shorten my hoses as Formula crimp the ends on their stock hoses the cheeky so and so's


----------



## dirtydoug (Nov 19, 2006)

thanks for the info - 
funny I am relegating my monocog to a townie and will be pilfering the formula K18s off of that and putting them on the scandal.
Pretty excited about building mine up. Love british stuff...use to have a Triumph Speedmaster. Got good memories of helping my dad out working on an old 63 Austin Healey 3000 he has owned since he was 17 and still has. So will be building up to remind me of vintage british cars, I guess... if this can be done on a mtb. 
Also took some cues from you and went with the homebrewed chainring & tensioner for some xtr m960 cranks I just finished chopping.


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

Get a land Rover if you want to play with real British "engineering" lol

If you slap on some 2 piece Hope rotors you need to lengthen the slots in the caliper and file down the inside of the caliper by the back mounting slot to clear the rivets on the rotor


----------



## The Avenger (Aug 4, 2005)

nOOby said:


> where can I get a medium frame in the states?


I got my 19.5"  here.


----------



## Frs1661 (Jun 9, 2008)

Impressive. She's a looker too. :thumbsup:


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

i cant stop checking out this thread, that bike is just sexy. i can just imagine what it must be like to ride.


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

SS'ing and WW'ism go hand in hand in my book the SS simplicity and power riding is awesome but add in a super light weight steed and you get far more out of it. Some will disagree as SS'ing is simple and a cheap form of MTBing and being a WW isn't cheap in the slightest.

So far even with some pretty rocky flinty trails the light tyre,tube and wheel combo is holding up very well, although my chum got his DT240 wheels with the same spokes and rims as me and they are 190g lighter than mine, maybe I need to get a DT 240 ss hub lol

Had a fun little ride today with my mate who has a low end scale (geared) at about 28lb and we were both amazed how much easily mine rolls, he was having to pedal to match my coasting.

He was pretty envious of how effortless I seemed on it but I did point out that I have been riding my 36lb FS as a SS for the last few months so that has really helped my strength (lot more to come yet)

I am starting to get to the point of really leaving my mate on hills and putting big distances between us now (used to be the other way around), oh and him pointing at my quads and calves that have grown in size considerably since pushing the hills on a SS was amusing (I hadn't noticed)  

Had to torque my QR up some more as I was getting some big time creaking with hard pedal strokes, due to Dan's chain tug nothing was really moving but there was enough give to make some noise. I had been a bit of a ***** when doing up the KCNC QR because at 22g I was a little worried about cranking it too tight and busting it!

I had a little encounter and came across a little vole that seemed rather brave as it made its way across the trail in the day light then realised the poor thing was covered in large tics all around hid eyes and in his fur 

oh on a side not my rear stamped steel crap tempory cog is as round as an egg, took me a while to realise why I was having issues sorting my chain tension


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

Went for an epic 41.28 mile ride today with 4287ft ascent and descent

Bike was ruining flawlessly and the misty air was keeping me nice and cool. I managed to ride up several large uphills that I had never managed before even on a geared bike.

I decided to add 10 miles to my ride as things were so much easier on the SS so my normal 30 miler was hitting the spot. The first 5 miles of the added loop was all uphill and very slippery but that meant that I had an awesome 5 mile constant downhill back to were I started the extra loop.


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

And some more pics


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

and some more


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

almost done


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

There is some serious root action down by the river which is a bit more challenging on the Rigid than my FS!

Always take tools with you, I had my crank come loose and had mashed up a big hill before I realised, I tightened it up but less than a mile later it had come undone  I thought I had just trashed my new cranks and was 15 miles from home! I stripped it all down and used some alcohol wipes to clean off the wet muddy antiseaze goo that had got into the crank interface and then torqued it back up nice and tight.

I kept an eye on it and it didn't come undone for the rest of the ride so I will give it another clean at home and use some more loctite on them so hopefully I have gotten away with it.

Oh and don't you love horses, they give you hand bike stands in the middle of the trail!!

Was a good ride all in all, I am loving this bike so much, it makes riding soo much easier.

I am sitting here knackered at home with a slight ache in my right knee as I thing my Q factor is too big as my heels point inwards so I will get some short spindles for my egg beaters


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous pictures!


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

Cheers

only took about 7 hours all in

Was nice to see how the weather change through the day I think I saw the sun once lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

Glad you got the pics. We wouldn't want all the [images to] be lost in time like tears in rain.


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

I have seen things you people wouldn't believe.......


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

You got that right. I can't believe you have a bike that might weigh less than Pris.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Is Uckfield or tunbridge wells nearby?


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Thanks for the ride report, Roybatty. I love the pic where te bike just stands up all by itself, or rather, stands up, assisted only by the mud.
Keep this thread alive, please. It's so nice to see a bike's (and a rider's) life unfold...


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

LIFECYCLE said:


> Is Uckfield or tunbridge wells nearby?


Uckfield is 15 miles from me but only about 10 miles from part of the South downs way Tunbridge is about 15 miles further than that.

My goal is to do the whole southdowns way in a day which is 94 miles ish, I need to up my speed as currently it will take me 15 hours or so but that doesn't allow for me being near death at the end of having a break,

I don't currently stop for a break on my 30 (and now 40) mile ride, down hills and even slight up hills are a s good as stop on this bike lol

I do need to eat more on the ride, normally I eat a chunk of Chocolate every 30-40 mins which seems to keep me topped up and have a banana for the halfway point (man the thought of that banana keeps me going )

I have tied nuts and raisins but I am not a fan of nuts, I saw on here someone liked to eat Jelly babies as they rode which seemed a good idea


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

I am not sure but i may have ridden some of those trails myself.Nice wide open typical British countryside.


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

They do all like quite similar, I like going west as the rivers and forest change the scenery a bit, going east tends to be the more typical open down land. If you have ridden between Cisbury ring and Arundel / Slindon then you probably have

I am still a bit worried about my left crank, I gave it a thorough strip and refitted with loctite as normal (I forgot to reapply loctite on that one after I tightened my BB cups on Friday). The crank releases from the axle with an extractor easily than the right now. There is minimal mars on the anodising of the axle and crank interface where it was loose (you can't feel the marks to the touch).

I think pinch bolts should be a legal requirement to fasten all cranks lol

Oh and I had a slow puncture as well, a thorn was in my tyre, It would have happened on my other bike with its 900g tyres and 260g tubes so I don't blame the Light tubes and tyres. First puncture in about 5 years of riding so can't grumble 


I worked out why me knee hurt as well, I had adjusted my saddle accordingly but think I did that on my left leg, this is only relevant when you know I have one leg longer than the other (my left) so I was over extending my right leg which on a long ride caused my knee pain.

It is quite odd as I went to the Docs a while ago with back pain from my work chair and he checked me out and said I have a slight twist in my pelvis (one side higher than the other) he said that could be down to leg length and then laughed and said I did indeed have wonky legs but not the way he thought my shorter leg is on the higher hip and the longer on the lower side so accentuating my wonkyness 

Now I never new this or noticed in my 31 years of life, however my good lady when I told her said "Yeah I always thought you walked funny" lol cheers for telling me love


----------



## headhunter (Mar 12, 2004)

*Great pictures!*

Thanks. It is always fun to see how folks do it in other places! Your bike is a beaut - enjoy!


----------



## mollski (Apr 17, 2008)

AWESOME 1 of the best ss bikes ive ever seen the MUTTS NUTTS


----------

